# 2014 Rogue S (FWD) - Brake Fluid Flush



## G from Streetsville (Nov 2, 2015)

Bought my first Nissan about 15 months ago - 2015 Rogue S (FWD). For the most part, I have been very happy with it. I have always been a GM (specifically, Pontiac) person for over 30 years but like many other, have become completely disenfranchised with anything GM offers any more. In selecting the Rogue, we did our homework and think we got best bang for the buck!

Outside regular maintainence, today was our first visit to the dealership where we bought it, primarily due to a recall notice on the Fuel Pump (something about the nickel plating flaking off causing potential failure). I figured while there, I'd give them a chance to prove to me why I should take vehicle to dealership instead of to my regular trusted mechanic for the past 20+ years (I've trusted this guy for 20+ years to tell me what needs to be replaced, not what the owner's manual suggests should be replaced!!!).

Vehicle is at 60,000 km and has presented no problems, even with a 7,000 km trip this summer out to Newfoundland (from Ontario/GTA) and back. I had them do the usual "owners guide" inspections and checks, asking them to specifically check the breaks so I could get an idea of wear rate to help determien when i might need actual replacement service. they tell me that I am about half worn on fronts, less on the rears (at 7 mm of starting 11 on the pads), but that to ensure proper wear, I should do a $189 "adjustment". While a bit suspicious, I'm OK with this if, as the service manager suggests, it means I should get another 50 to 60,0000 km from brakes, and authorized them to do it. 

Here's where I think he is looking for a high profit service opportunity - he also recommended I needed their Nissan approved "Brake Fluid Flush" at $139. He says this is more than just a fluid replacement, and needs to be done as my brake fluid is "quite dirty". he went on to say that this was an approx. 90 minute service where they use special equipment to "bleed the brakes" and replace the fluid. 

While this is my first Nissan rodeo, it is not my first dealership rodeo - I've never had to do anything more than a couple of fluid drains on any of the previous 15 plus vehicles I've owned, and usually have done so when actually replacing brake pads. rotors, drums, etc. (and yes, with some GM models, this might have needed to be done at 60,000 km or sooner - one reason I'm not a GM buyer any more!!! *LOL*).

I've done some initial checking around and hear that this is how dealerships figure out how much of a mark a new customer is as the owner's manual does suggest inspecting brake fluid as ofter as every 20 to 24,000km, and replace as needed. However, as somebody at least a bit familiar with basic auto mechanics, I believe there is a stip test that can be done to determine water/copper content and compare to a wear chart to determine when it should be replaced. when I asked about this, he claimed complete ignorance and suggested he had never heard of such a test.

am I getting snowed by this service manager, or is this a legitimate milage level I should be concerned about brak fluid replacement. I've asked that they not do this servicing until my next visit, and after I've had a chance to investigate further. i would love to hear from anyone with real knowledge/experience on this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

15 months old. Lot of highway. Great wear rate for the mileage... I would say they should have to prove it to you. Unless you have been towing heavy loads or over heated the brakes to the point of boiling brake fluid, I would be very doubtful. In fact I would decline the pleasure, but I am open to whatever proof they might offer. 
If the brake adjustment service is taking out the pads and caliper slide pins and relubing everything, I would say its worthwhile if pricey. Something you can easily do yourself when you do tire change overs if you are so inclined. Enjoy your Rogue, but in my opinion have your regular mechanic you trust do the necessary servicing.


----------

